# Hendy8888's 120 gallon



## Hendy8888 (Mar 6, 2008)

I thought I would finally post a couple pictures of my 5ft planted tank at different stages of its life. It's been going since 2009 and has been moved twice. I have learnt a lot along the way.

Current setup
Tank: 120 gal 60x18x26
Light: 8x54w Sfiligoi T5HO
Filtration: 2 x Ehiem 2217
UV Sterilizer
Temp: 300w Hydor in line heater
Substrate: Netlea brown / white silica sand
CO2: 20lb tank, Victor dual stage reg, Fabco nv, Burkert solenoid, ISTA Max mix CO2 reactor - large

My first attempt 


















Rainbows









Second try









Discus









Most recent scape





























Got tired of MH Ballast dieing, picked up a used Sfiligoi Stealth 8x54w (only ATI Aquablue Specials here until I got some new bulbs)


New Bulbs


More new bulbs


New plant arrangement




Current FTS










All caught up now.


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

you only have one discus now?? does he do well as a loner if so?? by the way I love your scape that you maintain today, but I have to say your first attempt (jungle looking) is my favorite


----------



## Hendy8888 (Mar 6, 2008)

I do only have one now, it does just fine but I'm sure it's lonely. The Blue Turks were very poor quality and never grew, as a result they suffered from disease and died 1 by 1. I was okay with that since the quality was that bad. The other large pigeon was a nice fish so he thought he would run into the glass and die.. Also there was a runt pigeon but it was always a runt and met the same fate as the Blue Turks. Lessons learned.... Get quality fish!!! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## hgfx (Apr 26, 2008)

Just found your journal after you visited mine :icon_wink.

Like the new look better myself, (guess my eye appeciates sharp dropoffs because of my own tank's footprint).

The surrounding beach is nice too.

Are you sticking with discus?.

BTW: plants look lush...


----------



## Hendy8888 (Mar 6, 2008)

hgfx said:


> Just found your journal after you visited mine :icon_wink.
> 
> Like the new look better myself, (guess my eye appeciates sharp dropoffs because of my own tank's footprint).
> 
> ...


Thanks, no I'm not going to get more discus. Mainly because I feel the plants would do better with cooler water temperatures and only quality adults should be in a planted tank. I love Discus but I don't have time to grow out any and a group of adults are out of budget. I probably will look into some peruvian scalare angelfish when I get a rimless.


----------



## Hendy8888 (Mar 6, 2008)

Thought I would show a before and after of a trim I did. Water is a little hazy from co2 and reflections.

Before:


After:




Also a shot of the moonlight which was added to the Sfiligoi fixture. Its a strip of RGB LEDS.


----------



## HunterX (May 19, 2012)

Great looking tank. I just got a 120. Your tank has given me some ideas! Thank you!


----------



## j-pond (Dec 18, 2008)

Very beautiful tank. Love the changes to what it is now.


----------



## adive (Oct 30, 2013)

Really nice!! As someone else said, I love the 1st pic with the jungle look a lot. Get some bows


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

This is a nice one. Now get some fish!


----------



## Hendy8888 (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks. HunterX get ready to get your arms wet with the 120.
Adive, I had a few bows and there a great fish, it was a very active tank. 
Kwheeler91, no more fish until a new tank. There's about 20 leftover fish in there. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Very nice tank. Well done


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Really beautiful.

What bulbs are you running now?


----------



## Hendy8888 (Mar 6, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> Really beautiful.
> 
> What bulbs are you running now?


The pictures were probably taken with only 4 bulbs : Coralife colormax, Sunblaster 6400k, Ati purple plus, Zoomed flora sun. I run another 4 bulbs for a 3hr burst and they are: Wavepoint sun wave, Ati purple plus, Zoomed flora sun, Ati Aqua blue special. The blue special overhangs off the back a bit and I don't think it adds much.


----------



## erimar (Oct 19, 2013)

Great looking tank! I really like the scape. Can you please provide plant specifics, fertz schedule and water change routine. I am working on setting up an 80 gallon and I would like to learn more to hopefully accomplish something as beautiful as your tank. Regards


----------



## ConfidentBlue (Aug 27, 2013)

Absolutely stunning tank. I love it when people with large tanks take the time to do a quality scape!

Bravo!

I want to do something similar when I get my ADA120-P


----------



## Hendy8888 (Mar 6, 2008)

erimar said:


> Great looking tank! I really like the scape. Can you please provide plant specifics, fertz schedule and water change routine. I am working on setting up an 80 gallon and I would like to learn more to hopefully accomplish something as beautiful as your tank. Regards


Thanks! I try to change the water 50% twice a week as much as my work permits. Ferts are 10ppm nitrate, 2.5ppm phosphate, 8ppm potassium dosed after each water change. A Diy trace mix with csm+b and others to replicate flourish. I dose this to 0.14ppm Fe along with Fe 13% EDTA to 0.37ppm daily. I feed everyday which helps the N and P, I think I'm fairly lean on the K. All the fertilizers are not dosed exactly to the ppm, sometimes a bit less. 

I also net out any floating leaves every day and have started to try to clean the filters more often.


----------



## Crazy4discus (Jan 30, 2014)

Beautiful setup!!


----------



## jcgilmore2 (Jul 10, 2013)

Sweet evolution! Love the one lonely discus in this tank. Makes him stand out more. Im sure many will tell you they need to be in big schools, but he looks great and healthy... and so does the tank! Lots of nice contrasts going on here.


----------



## Hendy8888 (Mar 6, 2008)

Did a big trim of the middle stems, I need to get rid of some Alternanthera Reineckii Varigated but cant sell it locally and can't bring myself to throw it out...


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

ill take those altelanthera variegated if you're interested in shipping.


----------



## Hendy8888 (Mar 6, 2008)

jmf3460 said:


> ill take those altelanthera variegated if you're interested in shipping.


That's the problem, I'm in a smallish Canadian town and I don't want to deal with shipping. Even in Toronto the market is fairly small for rare plants.


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

you know what that means, time to start a new tank for clippings!! maybe you could make them work in a bowl or vase or something.


----------



## Algae Beater (Jun 3, 2011)

I like it on the virtue that it uses non blue moonlights.  

That and it looks stunning


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hendy8888 said:


> Thanks! I try to change the water 50% twice a week as much as my work permits. Ferts are 10ppm nitrate, 2.5ppm phosphate, 8ppm potassium dosed after each water change. A Diy trace mix with csm+b and others to replicate flourish. I dose this to 0.14ppm Fe along with Fe 13% EDTA to 0.37ppm daily. I feed everyday which helps the N and P, I think I'm fairly lean on the K. All the fertilizers are not dosed exactly to the ppm, sometimes a bit less.
> 
> I also net out any floating leaves every day and have started to try to clean the filters more often.


DPTA is a more available source of Fe for your plants at a wider pH range than EDTA. Some claim EDTA is not available to plants unless the pH is under 6. Awesome tank btw!


----------



## Hendy8888 (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info, next time I'm getting the DPTA, I had gotten the EDTA a long time ago when I thought it was all the same. I dose the Fe a little before lights on because of this very reason. I want the pH to be at the lowest point in its cycle but still available for the light period. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

Hendy8888 said:


> Did a big trim of the middle stems, I need to get rid of some Alternanthera Reineckii Varigated but cant sell it locally and can't bring myself to throw it out...



This is very enjoyably tank to look at. Nicely done!


----------



## geoff_halford (Jun 10, 2009)

You are in Barrie if I recall..... I would be interested in some Alternanthera variegated if so...


----------



## tclancy (Jan 29, 2014)

Awesome Tank!!


----------



## erimar (Oct 19, 2013)

Thank you! I really appreciate the information. Your tank is astonishing. Please update with photos.


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

Very nice. You have a great trimming technique. It looks like a Dutch/nature aquarium hybrid. Really great contrasting colors and overall shape is awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hendy8888 (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the comments everyone. Added a couple plants. My Ludwigia sp. Red continues to be the pickiest plant in the tank. If I look at it wrong it stunts... I mixed it in with the Macandra so they can stunt together. Hopefully the UG takes hold but its a battle with the loaches and SAE's. Here are some bad pictures with daytime reflections...


----------



## Katey (Mar 17, 2013)

You've done a beautiful job with the plants! I wish I could afford better lighting, and a CO2 system! I'd love to work with plants that way! Very nice!


----------



## Chris_Produces (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks for sharing! Love the first jungle look and the latest layout. Looks great!


----------



## erimar (Oct 19, 2013)

Very nice pictures! Is that a surface skimmer on the corner?


----------



## Hendy8888 (Mar 6, 2008)

erimar said:


> Very nice pictures! Is that a surface skimmer on the corner?


Yes it is, I won't run a planted tank without some form of surface skimming after having tried it.


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

very nice job here, you deserve a pat on the back


----------



## erimar (Oct 19, 2013)

*Skimmer*

I purchase d a fluval skimmer for a 20 gallon low tech, I need to install it to remove he protein on the surface!


----------



## erimar (Oct 19, 2013)

How are you, any updates? I installed the skimmer and my water is crystal clear. I am planning an 80 gallon high tech, can you tell what skimmer you have.


----------



## Hendy8888 (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks jmf3460! 

Erimar, its good to hear you like the skimming. I just use a basic fluval surface skimmer that replaces the canister intake. No amount of surface movement helped since its a large tank but the skimmer did the trick.


----------



## Hendy8888 (Mar 6, 2008)

For reference the Java Fern is easily the size of a basketball.


----------



## erimar (Oct 19, 2013)

Hello, I came from work today and my filter was pushing micro bubbles and I think it's because I was messing with the rod on the fluval skimmer, are you supposed tight the rod to keep the skimmer entirely seal or are you suppose to leave it a bit open. Any advice will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Hendy8888 (Mar 6, 2008)

erimar said:


> Hello, I came from work today and my filter was pushing micro bubbles and I think it's because I was messing with the rod on the fluval skimmer, are you supposed tight the rod to keep the skimmer entirely seal or are you suppose to leave it a bit open. Any advice will be appreciated. Thanks


Set it so it just trickles over the top. If too much goes over the top it will suck air too.


----------



## Hendy8888 (Mar 6, 2008)

It's still growing out from a trim a few days ago so the plants are a little ratty. I hacked back the Anubias and sold off a ton of Java Fern, doesn't look like it though.





Not in focus but the whole destruction crew was out begging for food. The UG didn't stand a chance...



Another night shot with a different colour.


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

stunning tank!


----------



## erimar (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. The tank keeps getting better, are you planning on adding more fish.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

What fish and plants do you currently have in here? This tank is looking nice!


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Fantastic looking tank.


----------



## Hendy8888 (Mar 6, 2008)

I do not plan to add more fish. I will be moving in a few months probably. Theres 1 discus, 2 yo yo loaches, 2 SAE, 1 BN pleco, 6 Sterbai cories, 10 ottos, and 10 Rummy Nose Tetras. 

Plants: Java fern, stargrass, Rotala colorata, Didipilis diandra, juncas repens, Rotala macandra, Anubias, Crypt wendtii red, Crypt balanese, a green crypt of some sort, Hygrophila pinnatifida, Hygrophila araguaia, Rotala Indica true, Althernanthera Reineckii variegated, Althernanthera Reineckii mini, Rotala Florida, Downoi, s. Repens, Red Tiger Lotus, Blyxa japonica, Acmella repens, ludwigia repens (hybrid of some form) , Ludwigia sp red.


----------



## erimar (Oct 19, 2013)

Good luck with the move! Its going to be a big move. I hope you setup the tank again.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Really love the variety of colors and textures achieved with your plant stocking!
Hope you're able to transport and re-do the tank with all current flora and fauna. Biggest tip others that moved have given: pack up tank (and all in it) last, and make it the first off the truck and set up again quickly. Also take several buckets of your 'old homes' water with (or all the ro/di you need for re-installing the tank if that's what you use).


----------



## Hendy8888 (Mar 6, 2008)

I have moved this tank twice before and set it up right away at the new location. It is a major PITA. I will be selling off fish that I don't want, keeping some. I will probably set up a grow out tank to keep some plants I can't find too easily. This tank will be taken down and sold and I will start a new system some time later.


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey Hendy, where abouts gta are you moving? Shouldve actually posted on gtaa instead. Either way I wanted you to know that even if I dont reply, I still check out your thread and love your tank. I sold off my 45 gal and moved to a 30 gal but Im having algae problems. Hope your move is smooth.


----------



## Hendy8888 (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks samee. Would love to see some updates on your 30 gal once its ready. I will be moving to another part of Barrie. I haven't bought anything yet so its a ways off still.


----------



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

still keep us updated on the tank with pics! and please create another journal after you move and you resetup the tank if you do.


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

Hendy8888 said:


> Thanks samee. Would love to see some updates on your 30 gal once its ready. I will be moving to another part of Barrie. I haven't bought anything yet so its a ways off still.


ow the west side huh?  Hope everythings cheaper there by a few than here in TO,


----------



## erimar (Oct 19, 2013)

How are you? Have you move yet? Any updates?


----------



## erimar (Oct 19, 2013)

Hendy8888 said:


> Thanks! I try to change the water 50% twice a week as much as my work permits. Ferts are 10ppm nitrate, 2.5ppm phosphate, 8ppm potassium dosed after each water change. A Diy trace mix with csm+b and others to replicate flourish. I dose this 13% EDTA to 0.37ppm daily.I feed everyday which helps the N and P, I think I'm fairly lean on the K. All the fertilizers are not dosed exactly to the ppm, sometimes a bit less.
> 
> I also net out any floating leaves every day and have started to try to clean the filters more often.


Henry, this was your reply to my question regarding maintenance and dosing routine of your tank, which I thank you for. I have purchased equipment to set up a tank with CO2 and I have done research on the IE vs PPS method but I have an embarrassing question when you said that your ferts are "10 ppm nitrate, 2.5 phosphate, etc" how do you know how to dose a specific amount to get the specific ppm you want. :help:


----------



## Chris_Produces (Feb 19, 2014)

erimar said:


> Henry, this was your reply to my question regarding maintenance and dosing routine of your tank, which I thank you for. I have purchased equipment to set up a tank with CO2 and I have done research on the IE vs PPS method but I have an embarrassing question when you said that your ferts are "10 ppm nitrate, 2.5 phosphate, etc" how do you know how to dose a specific amount to get the specific ppm you want. :help:


Nutrient Calculator

http://calc.petalphile.com/


----------



## Hendy8888 (Mar 6, 2008)

This will be the final shot for my 120 gal. I'm moving it next week and then putting it up for sale. All the potted plants will go into a 50 gallon grow out tank.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

This was a really cool looking tank, too bad it has to go. Are you planning on starting up another tank after the move?


----------



## Hendy8888 (Mar 6, 2008)

Eventually yes, the tank is on order now but it will be a slow build.


----------

